
Ten rules for writing 	 - yannis
http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2010/feb/20/ten-rules-for-writing-fiction-part-one
======
dsplittgerber
"X rules for writing" articles are inherently stupid. Writing (as so many
other forms of art) means following a set of arbitrary rules. Make up your own
arbitrary rules, be the best at that and enjoy the fame.

~~~
unignorant
Generally, I agree with your point: articles like this one are inherently
misguided.

But I would argue that this is because the best writing often breaks many such
"rules."

